# maging



## Qcumber

*1) Kíkò, huwág káng magíng más matalíno kaysá **mga*
*ibá. *
= Kiko, don't be more intelligent than others.

Is _magíng_ necessary in this sentence?

2) *Kíkò, huwág káng más matalíno kaysá mga ibá.*
= Kiko, dont be more intelligent than others.


----------



## mataripis

Qcumber said:


> *1) Kíkò, huwág káng magíng más matalíno kaysá **mga*
> *ibá. *
> = Kiko, don't be more intelligent than others.
> 
> Is _magíng_ necessary in this sentence?
> 
> 2) *Kíkò, huwág káng más matalíno kaysá mga ibá.*
> = Kiko, dont be more intelligent than others.


The way the grammar is constructed is not in standard Tagalog.When using "Maging" it should be in positive statement. 1.) Maging matalino ka sa lahat.(be smart above the rest)   If you want to say "Don't be more intelligent than others) in Tagalog, this can be expressed as 2.) Wag mo silang higitan sa larangan ng katalinuhan.


----------



## rempress

To me, yes it is. Let's see what others will say.


----------

